# FR: passive voice / pronominal verb



## sensa

I don't understand how to make a sentence with a pronominal verb into the passive voice:

Son désordre nous dérange.
(His messiness disturbs us).

Nous sommes dérangé par son désordre?
Is that right?


I don't understand this description from my textbook regarding passive voice and pronominal verbs:

Quand une action habituelle, commune or connue est exprimée et que le sujet du verbe est une chose; on emploie alors la forme pronominale du verbe (verbe pronominal à sens passif) à la place du passif.

Ex. Le raisin se cueille en septembre (plutôt que "le raisin est cueilli en septembre")

When a habitual action is expressed and the subject of a verb is a thing, use the pronominal form of the verb.

So, given this description, should I just leave this sentence as it is in it's pronominal form?
Son désordre nous dérange.??

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## trench feature

Son désordre nous dérange means "His/her messiness disturbs us and it is not pronominal. I think you could express it using the passive voice, but perhaps a native speaker can let you know if the sentence sounds natural. The rule from your text means that the pronominal form of the verb can be used to express a sentence which in English could use passive voice. Another example might be Les portes s'ouvrent à 20 heures.


----------



## tilt

_ Nous sommes dérangé par son désordre_ is the passive voice for  _Son désordre nous dérange_, yes.
But the rule your refer to doesn't apply here, because the subject of this passive voice is not a thing.


----------



## bigsky

Hi! I'm trying to get a grasp of the passive impersonal voice and the passive voice in French. For example, would the following pairs 'work' in french and have at least roughly the same meaning:

_Le livre La Cousine Bette *a été écrit* par Honoré de Balzac.
Le livre La Cousine Bette *s'été écrit* par Honoré de Balzac._

Or say:

_Ce produit devrait *s'utiliser* quotidiennement.
Ce produit devrait *été utiliser* quotidiennement._

Or:

_Elle *a été adoptée* en 1988.
Elle *s'été adoptée* en 1988._

Merci infinitevement.


----------



## Cat'

_Le livre La Cousine Bette *a été écrit* par Honoré de Balzac._ 
_Le livre La Cousine Bette *s'été écrit* par Honoré de Balzac._ 

_Ce produit devrait *s'utiliser* quotidiennement._  correct mais pas terrible
_Ce produit devrait *être utilisé* quotidiennement._ 

_Elle *a été adoptée* en 1988._ 
_Elle *s'été adoptée* en 1988._


----------



## Outsider

Le livre La Cousine Bette a été écrit par Honoré de Balzac. 
Le livre La Cousine Bette s'est écrit par Honoré de Balzac. 

When you use the impersonal passive, you cannot make an explicit reference to the agent (the author, in this case). That's why it's called impersonal.

_Ce produit se devrait utiliser quotidiennement.
Ce produit devrait être utilisé quotidiennement._

I can't comment on how good they sound, but both syntaxes seems possible to me.

_Elle a été adoptée en 1988._ 
_Elle s'est adoptée en 1988. _

I don't think the latter is acceptable with this sense. Native speakers would interpret such a sentence as reflexive "She adopted _herself_ in 1988", which is obviously not what is meant here.


----------



## Cat'

_Ce produit se devrait utiliser quotidiennement._ n'est pas correct


----------



## bigsky

Thanks so much! Yes, I guess it would be strange for her to adopt herself 

Ok, so if I left out the author I could say: _Le livre La Cousine Bette s'été écrit en 1845 est été publié par HarperCollins en 1846._
How about if I added: _Il se vend aujourd’hui pour environ 15 euros_ (so impersonal and vague about where its sold) or _Il est vendu à la Librarie BlahBlah pour environ 15 euros_ ?

2 other tries!

a) _Cette histoire touche sur quelque chose qui s’est passé quand ils furent évacués à Londres_ (leave out the _à eux_ here because, if I’ve got this right, that would make it no longer impersonal).
b) _Cette histoire touche sur quelque chose qui a été passe à eux quand ils furent évacués à Londres._

a) _Bien plus tard, quand il pourrait réfléchir à ce qui lui était arrivé, il était triste._
b) _Bien plus tard, quand il pourrait réfléchir à ce qui a été arrivé à lui, il était triste._

Merci infinitivement


----------



## Cat'

_Le livre La Cousine Bette *a été* écrit en 1845 *a été publié* par HarperCollins en 1846._

a) _Cette histoire touche _*à *(je mettrais plutot; "cette histoire raconte") _quelque chose qui s’est passé(*déroulé)* quand ils furent évacués à Londres_ (tu es sure qu'il ne sont pas évacués DE Londres?)
b) _Cette histoire touche sur quelque chose qui a été passe à eux quand ils furent évacués à Londres._  *(celle la n'est pas française!)*

a) _Bien plus tard, quand il pourrait réfléchir à ce qui lui était arrivé, il *serait* triste._
b) _Bien plus tard, quand il pourrait réfléchir à ce qui a été arrivé à lui, il était triste._  *(non)*


----------



## cheriedd

hi..
I need to clear my doubts putting the following two sentences into Active voice...

*Les grèves se font moins de nos jours.*
In active this is my try... : _on fait moins de grèves de nos jours._

*Cet article sur l’économie se lit facilement.*
_On lit facilement cet article sur l’économie. _

Why does it take the pronominal form in passive? Can some one please explain?
and in passive do we replace the pronom sujet (ex: par elle, par lui, etc?)


----------



## itka

_on fait moins de grèves de nos jours._
_On lit facilement cet article sur l'économie. _



> Why does it take the pronominal form in passive? Can some one please explain?


*Why ?* Je ne sais pas ! C'est simplement une possibilité pour certains verbes, lorsque l'_agent_ (celui qui fait l'action) est indéterminé.

On vend bien ces livres _--->_ ces livres se vendent bien
_Le rôti de bœuf se mange rosé._ Par qui ? On ne le dit pas, par tout le monde probablement. Il est conseillé de le manger rosé.

Lorsque le complément d'agent est exprimé, ce peut être sous forme de nom ou de pronom :
Le chat mange la souris. ---> La souris est mangée par le chat /la souris est mangée _par lui_.
(Aux autres personnes : _par elle, par nous, par vous, par eux, par elles, par moi, par toi_)


----------



## jann

cheriedd said:


> *Les grèves se font moins de nos jours.*
> In active this is my try... : _on fait moins de grèves de nos jours._
> 
> *Cet article sur l’économie se lit facilement.*
> _On lit facilement cet article sur l’économie. _
> 
> Why does it take the pronominal form in passive? Can some one please explain?


Technically, both versions of the sentences you have written are in active voice.  The true passive voice uses the verb _être_ plus the past participle of the original transitive verb in adjectival form.  Info here.

_Les grèves sont faites moins souvent de nos jours. = _Strikes are called less frequently nowadays.
_Cet article sur l'économie est facilement lu.= _This article on the economy is easily read.

These particular sentences in true passive voice sound horrible in French!!  

Actually, we avoid the true passive in French much more than we avoid it in English... and the way we avoid it is by using an active voice construction "_à sens passif_" -- in other words, by using an active voice sentence that conveys the same idea.  Sometimes you reword the sentence entirely (e.g., _Cet article sur l'économie est facile à lire_).  Other times, depending on meaning and context, you might make one of the following two transformations:

- use generic _on_ as the subject.  More info here and here.
- make the verb pronominal (use _un verbe pronominal à sens passif_, sometimes called the "passive impersonal").  More info here and here.

Hope it helps!


----------



## CapnPrep

_T__echnically_, if we can speak of "true passive" voice, then we can also speak of "true active" voice. _Les grèves se font souvent_ and _Cet article se lit_ _facilement_ are neither one nor the other, but something in between, hence the terms "middle voice" or "mediopassive" used in some descriptions. I think that "_verbe pronominale à sens passif / à valeur passive_" is the most widely used description (but I find "_voix pronominale_" catchier).

And I'm afraid that About.com misuses "impersonal passive" (which they refer to strangely as "Passive Impersonal ~ Impersonnel passif"). This term is used for passive constructions with the impersonal subject _il_: _Il n'est autorisé qu'un seul livret par personne_, _Il a été parlé de cela_.


----------



## jann

CapnPrep said:


> And I'm afraid that About.com misuses "impersonal passive" (which they refer to strangely as "Passive Impersonal ~ Impersonnel passif").


I tend to agree, but I think they're not the only ones... so to prevent confusion, I thought to mention that you may come across "impersonal passive" (mis)used this way.


----------

